# Speedferries-again



## 89268 (May 18, 2005)

I just wonder if they'll let me on. I had assumed that if the width was under 2m with folded mirrors there would not be a problem-has anybody actual experience of travelling with them? I have a T4 vw high top conversion.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

We went on before the width restriction, but I seem to recall on the old boards there were posts stating that the new limit was being adhered to, shame 'cos we thought it was a good service.

Ian


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

hello Syncro


We have a ducatto which with mirrors folded is just over 2metres wide so we played safe & booked with Norfolk Line£88

However I know Don aka Ephesus on the old board recently booked with them and travelled out a few days ago. I have not heard that he had any problems He has the same van as us so I will give them a try next time. 


Motorhomer


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

There was a post I saw, can't remember who, but they said the 2 metres were being strictly enforced and that included the mirrors.

Cheers Sid


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

SidT said:


> There was a post I saw, can't remember who, but they said the 2 metres were being strictly enforced and that included the mirrors.
> 
> Cheers Sid


Hello Sid T

Yes I saw that sometime ago. However I also read somewhere that was happening more at say busy times july augyust weekends.

I will wait till Don gets back & see how he got on.
BTW did you get my PM

Motorhomer


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Motorhomer. I have had a couple of PM's last couple of days but none from you. Could you try again.
Cheers Sid


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Elizabeth,

I'm sure Don won't mind me posting this:


> We are in Boulogne sitting on the harbourside with a dozen other vans watching the world go by. No problems at all with Speedferries, nobody mentioned width they just had a look at the height and that was it. There were no other motorhomes on board only two high top panel vans. I asked about the new boat and it seems they won't be getting one this year, all the craft are out on contract except the ones that are too small for what Speedferries need.


I also have the same base vehicle and have travelled on Speedferries at Easter when it was jampacked. The loaders just pushed in my mirrors and guided me expertly. They ARE hot on height, though.

Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Elizabeth,
> 
> I'm sure Don won't mind me posting this:
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. I know who I will be booking with next time then. We are under the height limit. only got one of those arial & solar panel on the top.

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi Motorhomer. I have had a couple of PM's last couple of days but none from you. Could you try again.
> Cheers Sid


Hi Sid

It was to do with the beam benders. Ordered today from 4 x 4 site. The no has now been posted on that thread

Motorhomer


----------



## 89268 (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for the comments . I'll just turn up as I have already booked and hope for the best. I guess with folded mirrors the T4 may be under 2m wide. I know the width without mirrors is 1.84.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave, What base vehicle do you and Don have, dosn't seem to be in the profile section now.
Cheers Sid


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello Sid T


I have the same vehicle as Dons a Timberland Freedom on Fiat LWB


Motorhomer


----------

